# Would you rather have constipation or diarrhea?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Let's say an evil snail curses you for a week, but is nice enough to give you a choice with what you're cursed with. What would it be?


----------



## ChangelingGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm just wondering how you come up with such a TMI question on a public forum. But well, having experienced both on a regular basis (I have IBS) I'd say I'd rather have constipation because it tends to be less painful for me. Then again, doctors would constanty tell me that this is the cause of my diarrhea too. So don't know.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Constipation for sure. Diarrhea is horrible. I can't imagine going out in public with diarrhea. I don't go out much but if I had diarrhea I couldn't go anywhere. Constipation you can play it off in public but diarrhea no chance.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Constipation, would be a no brainer if it wernt for the fact the bloat would make you look fatter.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lol @ this thread. who think of these things? LOL


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Never eating at your house.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hear that constipation is the cool thing now. I want to be cool.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Being constipated with diarrhea is the worstest though :/

I'd chose diarrhea and relieve myself on evil snail till he lifted the curse


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

This is a weird, Weird question. Haha.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Diarrhea, it's not even close. You have never been truly constipated if you choose otherwise.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hear that constipation is the cool thing now. I want to be cool.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

If I wasn't going anywhere for a week, I'd rather have diarrhea. Sitting on the toilet for 60 minutes or longer with constipation and then having to give up is frustrating. 

But I'd prefer that to the embarrassment of having Diarrhea around others.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

constipation. wouldn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

Diarrhoea sounds nice.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Diarrhea but it really depends on if I have to leave the house and how bad the diarrhea is. 

Sometimes diarrhea isn't so bad, just a few loose turds. Other times it can be basically like spraying out brownish water with bad stomach aches for hours on end. In third world countries, that's what happens.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Constipation. Diarrhea is loud and embarrassing, I don't live alone so I always dread when I hear that rumble in my tummy. Runny poop is not so bad, it's the noise. Well and the clean up isn't fun either.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Diarrhea definitely. If you were constipated for a whole week you would explode!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Constipation. :sus

With diarrhea it can get very embarrassing if you have an accident in public unless you are wearing adult diapers or something. Constipation can be dealt with using an enema or an ice pick or something but it hurts ! 

Hmmmm.
I think I would rather have a stomach ache ! 

LOL. What a funny poll !


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Constipation. Let's review the pros and cons of each.

*Diarrhea*
Pros

Less likely to clog the toilet, in fact almost impossible
Tends to alleviate the stomach ache

Cons

It burns your bum for a while
It's loud
It dehydrates you
It stinks up the bathroom
Wiping afterwards takes a while

*Constipation*
Pros

Less wiping
The poop tends to come out looking very clean and not mushy

Cons

You may experience pain, although not as long lasting as diarrhea after you're done
Passing stools takes a lot of effort, but once it's over, it feels oh so satisfying
Can be very time-consuming

Constipation is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Weird question, but I'll participate.

Diarrhea for sure. Constipation sucks! I'd rather run to the bathroom every hour than feel sick and bloated. Also, you run the risk of developing an anal fissure if your constipated, dealing with an anal fissure is not fun at all. I think I might of given away to much information... but oh well. If your Constipated, please man, get some relief!


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Probably constipation. Diarrhea has more downsides, IMO. It's hard to wipe since it gets smeared all over your *** on the way out and smells worse too. Not to mention you can't control when it comes out so it would suck if you had to go outside, which you would have to at some point if this lasts for a week.:flush


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Constipation because I actually do know how to fix it. As for diarrhea, I would probably die just like Benjamin Franklin.


----------

